# Сандалии, надетые на носки



## gvozd

Неожиданно столкнулся с проблемой. Можно так по-русски сказать?



> Сандалии, надетые на носки



Меня что-то сомнения терзают... Если можно, стало быть, бывают и туфли, надетые на носки? Кто что думает по этому поводу?


----------



## ExMax

> Сандалии, надетые на носки


Сказать-то можно, почему нет. А вот носить... Да еще если носки вылезают в дырочки  В общем, тема больше для Culture Café


----------



## gvozd

Меня интересует исключительно языковедческий аспект


----------



## elemika

Что же Вас смущает?

Носки, надетые под сандалии?

Хотя, с точки зрения эстетики...


----------



## gvozd

Да чёрт с ней, с эстетикой, далась она вам. Фраза, которая меня смущает, имеет право на жизнь или нет? Не носки под сандалии, а именно сандалии, надетые на носки.


----------



## covar

"... да и донельзя изношенные сандалии, надетые на носки какого-то ядовито-зелёного цвета, дырявые и изрядно грязные, привлекательности ему не добавляли ..."
_(очень даже литературно)_


----------



## ExMax

Да ладно, Гвоздь, бросьте Вы... Если субьект у Вас "сандалии" - пусть они будут на "носках". Если Вы волнуетесь о "носках" - прячьте их под "сандалии". Или лучше в карман. Смотря о чём разговор идёт


----------



## La Violette

Да, да есть такая фраза: сандалии надетые на носки. Ага, а вот носки под сандалии или  туфли на на носки....хмммм под вопросом.
Хотя почему бы не посмеяться  когда это представляешь. Что вы тут такие буки....


_Bisooooou_


----------



## La Violette

covar said:


> "... да и донельзя изношенные сандалии, надетые на носки какого-то ядовито-зелёного цвета, дырявые и изрядно грязные, привлекательности ему не добавляли ..."
> _(очень даже литературно)_


Ха, ха, ха и * элегантно*


----------



## elemika

gvozd said:


> Да чёрт с ней, с эстетикой, далась она вам. Фраза, которая меня смущает, имеет право на жизнь или нет? Не носки под сандалии, а именно сандалии, надетые на носки.



А надетые на босу ногу не смущают?


----------



## Sobakus

Ну а как, сандалии, надетые на ногу, на которую надеты носки что ли? Поверх носков?


----------



## elemika

Гвоздь, а Вы не могли бы привести фразу целиком?

Возможен еще вариант единственного числа (как? на носок) 

(пример:_ к бытовой отностится обувь, надеваемая непосредственно на чулок или носок_)

Но если честно, особой разницы я не вижу.

У Ожегова: обувь - предмет одежды для ног, изделие из кожи или других материалов, надеваемое на чулки, носки.


----------



## covar

elemika said:


> У Ожегова: обувь - предмет одежды для ног, изделие из кожи или других материалов, надеваемое на чулки, носки.



Ну, Ожегов и ляпнул, не подумавши. А если одето на босу ногу, то это уже и не обувь получается. А ведь всего одно слово пропустил. 

обувь - предмет одежды для ног, изделие из кожи или других материалов, _обычно_ надеваемое на чулки, носки

Хотя всё определение какое-то туманное, очень неопределенное  определение. Носок ведь тоже предмет одежды для ног, изготовленный из других  материалов (хлопка, льна, синтетики). А у нас некоторые надевали портянки на носки, так теперь портянки - обувь?


----------



## elemika

covar said:


> Ну, Ожегов и ляпнул, не подумавши. А если одето на босу ногу, то это уже и не обувь получается. А ведь всего одно слово пропустил.
> 
> обувь - предмет одежды для ног, изделие из кожи или других материалов, _обычно_ надеваемое на чулки, носки
> 
> Хотя всё определение какое-то туманное, очень неопределенное  определение. Носок ведь тоже предмет одежды для ног, изготовленный из других  материалов (хлопка, льна, синтетики). А у нас некоторые надевали портянки на носки, так теперь портянки - обувь?



Конечно, существуют разные виды обуви: например, галоши надеваются на другую обувь.

В любом случае, не вызывает сомнений "надеваемый на..../надетый на....."


----------



## gvozd

по всей видимости, изучение английского языка привело к конфликту двух непохожих стилей мышления в моём сознании. отсюда переосмысление вроде бы привычных фраз родного языка.:d


----------



## Selyd

Никогда не слышал такого - *"Сандалии, надетые на носки".*
Есть они там или их нет, сандалии надевают на ноги.
Так, похоже, нормально - *Одень носки под сандалии!*


----------



## elemika

Selyd said:


> Так, похоже, нормально - *Одень носки под сандалии!*


Нет, не нормально.
Одеть - кого-то;
Надеть - что-то на кого-то (здесь)


----------



## e2-e4 X

*elemika*, я не думаю, что кто-нибудь, заботясь о носках и сандалиях, будет предварительно сверяться с Грамотой.ру.  Между тем, в бытовой речи использование глагола "одеть" в значении "обернуть какую-нибудь одежду вокруг себя или кого-нибудь другого" настолько распространено (и при этом нисколько не вредит ни логике сообщения, ни красоте речи), что протестовать против него — по-моему, излишнее педантство и даже стеснение свободы языка. Другое дело — документы для делового употребления, где используемый язык должен быть не только "нормальным", но и нормированным.


----------



## elemika

предлагаю Е2-Е4 открыть дискуссию о праве пользователей языка на самовыражение, но лучше на общей, международной ветке (в Cultural Discussions, например). 
Е2-Е4, дайте нам знать, если решитесь, поучаствуем (ну, то есть я-то точно)


----------



## Selyd

Я не провоцировал "Так, похоже, нормально - *Одень носки под сандалии!*"
Это, без сомнения, неправильно.
Но всё же = Так, похоже, нормально? - "*Надень носки под сандалии!"*


----------



## LilianaB

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with the expression: Сандалии, надетые на носки. (three might be something wrong with actually doing it, based on a good dressing style)


----------



## Nettle*

Лингвистически говоря, меня тоже сильно смущает эта фраза про сандалии, надетые на носки. Мне кажется, режет ухо неудачная стыковка похожих звуков "_*на но*_ски". Да и вообще фраза корявая. Просто не звучит, оскорбляет русское ухо.


----------



## gvozd

Nettle* said:


> Да и вообще фраза корявая. Просто не звучит, оскорбляет русское ухо.



Нормальная фраза, это уже установлено путём научных изысканий. А уши могут и ошибаться.


----------



## La Violette

elemika said:


> предлагаю е2-е4 открыть дискуссию о праве пользователей языка на самовыражение, но лучше на общей, международной ветке (в cultural discussions, например).
> е2-е4, дайте нам знать, если решитесь, поучаствуем (ну, то есть я-то точно)


я за, язык меняется и академический русский очень скучен.вот перевести пелевина s.n.u.f.f. - вооооот высший пилотаж!!!!!


----------



## Nettle*

Ну конечно, смотря по контексту... Что это, откуда? Роман, газетная заметка, частное сообщение или устное высказывание? Разные и требования, и ожидания. Только если бы я писала даже простое сообщение в форуме, я и тогда иначе бы выразилась. Ибо верю своему уху.


----------



## gvozd

Nettle* said:


> Ибо верю своему уху.



Вот это совершенно зря... Мир полон неожиданностей...


----------



## Nettle*

gvozd said:


> Вот это совершенно зря... Мир полон неожиданностей...


Флудить не сандалии надевать. Нанаски.


----------



## Syline

Nettle* said:


> Ну конечно, смотря по контексту... Что это, откуда? Роман, газетная заметка, частное сообщение или устное высказывание? Разные и требования, и ожидания. Только если бы я писала даже простое сообщение в форуме, я и тогда иначе бы выразилась. Ибо верю своему уху.


Ну и как бы вы выразились?


----------



## elemika

Nettle* said:


> Лингвистически говоря, меня тоже сильно смущает эта фраза про сандалии, надетые на носки. Мне кажется, режет ухо неудачная стыковка похожих звуков "_*на но*_ски". Да и вообще фраза корявая. Просто не звучит, оскорбляет русское ухо.



Вы это серьезно?
То есть в русском языке не стоит говорить "на носки"? ( Например: Поднимитесь на носки! )

А "по полю" можно?


----------



## Nettle*

Syline said:


> Ну и как бы вы выразились?


Честно говоря, даже не знаю. Смотря по мысли.


----------



## Nettle*

elemika said:


> Вы это серьезно?
> То есть в русском языке не стоит говорить "на носки"? ( Например: Поднимитесь на носки! )
> 
> А "по полю" можно?


"По полю" пожалуйста. И "поднимитесь на носки" тоже хорошо. А таки с сандалиями и носками, воля ваша, что-то не так. Ну ведь бывает же, что фраза не нравится, слышится какая-то корявость, а отчего - не можешь понять. Вот и мне послышалась, а поскольку Автор и сам терзался сомнениями, я и высказалась. И попыталась подвести лингвистическую базу. Вот и всё.


----------



## covar

Лингвистически "правильная" фраза, "не оскорбляющая русское ухо",  должна звучать примерно так.
_Сандалии, надетые на ноги, (и) на которые (в свою очередь)  (были) надеты носки._


----------



## gvozd

меня фраза смутила потому, что я вдруг воспринял её слишком буквально. я мысленно отделил носки от ног и надел на них сандалии.:d


----------



## elemika

Nettle* said:


> "По полю" пожалуйста. И "поднимитесь на носки" тоже хорошо. А таки с сандалиями и носками, воля ваша, что-то не так. Ну ведь бывает же, что фраза не нравится, слышится какая-то корявость, а отчего - не можешь понять. Вот и мне послышалась, а поскольку Автор и сам терзался сомнениями, я и высказалась. И попыталась подвести лингвистическую базу. Вот и всё.



Просто не хватает контекста. Посмотрите пост #6: Covar удачно вписал "объект" в контекст, и ухо не страдает 

А эстетика этих самых носков - уже другой вопрос


----------



## e2-e4 X

elemika said:


> предлагаю Е2-Е4 открыть дискуссию о праве пользователей языка на самовыражение, но лучше на общей, международной ветке (в Cultural Discussions, например).
> Е2-Е4, дайте нам знать, если решитесь, поучаствуем (ну, то есть я-то точно)


 Сделано, причём давно

Кроме того, есть парочка дискуссий именно насчёт глаголов "одевать" и "надевать":
Одеваться/одеться vs. надевать/надеть
put on (clothes)


----------



## covar

В русском не всё так просто с "одевать" и "надевать".
Переодень рубашку!  _(нормально)_
Перенадень рубашку!  _(а вот это дико звучит)_


----------



## elemika

covar said:


> В русском не всё так просто с "одевать" и "надевать".
> Переодень рубашку!  _(нормально)_
> Перенадень рубашку!  _(а вот это дико звучит)_



Covar, может быть, откроете новую дискуссию по поводу глагола "переодеть"?


----------



## gvozd

elemika said:


> covar, может быть, откроете новую дискуссию по поводу глагола "переодеть"?



да что вы сердитесь всё время? народ пытается докопаться до самой сути, что тут плохого?:d


----------



## elemika

gvozd said:


> да что вы сердитесь всё время? народ пытается докопаться до самой сути, что тут плохого?:d


 Да не сержусь...

Просто потом трудно отыскать нужный вопрос об интересующем глаголе, когда он запрятан в теме с другим названием.


----------



## Horsechka

Сказать можно, но обычно в разговорном говорят не "сандалии, одетые на носки" а "сандалии , одетые поверх носков". А контекста хватает.  При общении на русском языке понятно что носки в свою очередь одеты на ногу, но боюсь в переводе на английский возникнет странное ощущение что сандалии одевают на носки без ног.


----------



## gvozd

Horsechka said:


> обычно в разговорном говорят ... "сандалии , одетые поверх носков".



Подобную тираду ни разу в жизни слышать не доводилось.


----------



## Horsechka

gvozd said:


> Подобную тираду ни разу в жизни слышать не доводилось.



Впервые слышу, что сандалии одевают на носки )) Их одевают на ноги, однако...


----------



## Nettle*

Хехе... 
"Люблю сандальи я, надетые на ноги,
Одетые, прошу учесть, в носки..."
"Сага о Сандалиях" (перевод с английского)


----------

